

Kids Say the Darndest Things: Teens In Tech 2.0 Video - skennedy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/kids_say_the_darndest_things_teens_in_tech_20.php

======
hga
You should make clear that it's a fusion reactor; "nuclear", while technically
correct, connotes fission.

~~~
jolie
uuuuuuuuuh, what? Wrong thread, perhaps?

~~~
hga
Yeah, not sure what happened, I was referring to the "Bussard _Nuclear_
Reactor" posting.

